# Alpine Gardens



## TOO (20 Sep 2013)

Hi UKAPS,

Scape has been running five weeks. Plants still need to fill in between stones. This is by far my most ambitious scape (out of the one or two I have done so far so doesn't say a lot ) and I am really anxious to see if I can manage to run this and let it develop how I want. Background is an acrylic sheet in transparent white. I also have one in black. Will upload some pics with that later as it quite changes the whole appearance of the scape. It is quite nice to be able to change the background like this. Not entirely happy with the photos, it looks so much better in real (easy to say, I know).

Title: Alpine Gardens (inspired by the set-up on pp. 14-15 in The Book of ADA).
Aquarium: 75x45x25 optiwhite.
Light: ADA Solar 2x36w.
Cabinet: Natural Aquario.
In/Outflow: Cal Aqua Labs.
Filter: JBL Cristalprofi 900 (900 l/h).
Fertilization: Aqua Rebell NPK, Mikro, and Special N.
Co2: Via UP inline diffuser.
Hardscape: ADA Yamaya stone.
Sand: ADA Nile sand.
Substrate: ADA Amazonia.
Flora: Eleocharis parvula, Eleocharis sp. "mini", Cryptocoryne parva, Riccardia chamedryfolia, Riccia fluitans, Hydrocotyle tripartita, Rotala indica (Ammania "bonsai"), Glossostigma elatinoides.


----------



## nanocube (20 Sep 2013)

Can we have more photos please?It looks very interresting indeed...


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Sep 2013)

some more close up photo's please...looks very good


----------



## Ganilhos (21 Sep 2013)

Looks very nice mate! But show us more photos please


----------



## TOO (21 Sep 2013)

Thanks, guys. I will add some more photos in a couple of days (and make sure that the Oto on the right is removed ).

I just added that the scape is (loosely) inspired by a scape in The Book of ADA, pp. 14-15.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (23 Sep 2013)

Hi all,

As mentioned I am experimenting a bit with backgrounds. Here it is with black. What is great about the black is obviously the nice contrast with the greens. On the minus side it tends to make the scape look smaller. The white "dust" is from pearling and the inline diffuser. I hope you like it.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (23 Sep 2013)

And the view I quite enjoy in a shallow tank like this.


----------



## mede (23 Sep 2013)

Amazing! Your tank looks really clean and healthy....


----------



## Yo-han (23 Sep 2013)

Nice and clean scape!


----------



## steevwatson (23 Sep 2013)

TOO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As mentioned I am experimenting a bit with backgrounds. Here it is with black. What is great about the black is obviously the nice contrast with the greens. On the minus side it tends to make the scape look smaller. The white "dust" is from pearling and the inline diffuser. I hope you like it.
> 
> Thomas



I like the black it really makes the plants stand out. Blue might work too tho


----------



## Dave Pierce (23 Sep 2013)

Wow I really love the rock work and the banks you've created on either side.

I personally think a white background might enhance the look of the scape....I think a white background opens the scape up some more, and might make it look bigger. A black background appears to close the scape so that you cannot look beyond the glass walls of the tank. In my opinion white will add 'openness' if that makes sense

Really cool scape, definitely one to watch


----------



## steevwatson (23 Sep 2013)

I've never seen a white background used before but what you say does make sense. Hope I don't regret painting the back of my tank black now lol


----------



## Dave Pierce (23 Sep 2013)

Lots of aquascapes on UKAPS with white backgrounds worth checking out

The other great thing about a white background is you don't see any reflections on the rear glass like you would with a black background.


----------



## TOO (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks all for your positive feedback.

Dave, your comments closely mirror my own thoughts in #6. I tend to prefer the white, but whenever I put in the black I really enjoy it because the plants stand out in a different way. But the good thing is that with flexible backgrounds I don't have to make a final decision. I think white or blue/white is the norm for most scapes these days.


----------



## steevwatson (23 Sep 2013)

Shows how much of a novice I am. I never even considered white when setting up my tank. I can see myself trying to remove some black paint in the not too distant future lol


----------



## Lindy (24 Sep 2013)

Beautiful scape and I prefer white or pale background.


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Sep 2013)

A cracking scape, really nice  I too like the black background and really sets off the Ammania


----------



## TOO (24 Sep 2013)

Thanks for all the nice feedback!

It is interesting to see the different opinions on background, reflects my own ambivalence quite well. But I think white will be my standard and then add the black occasionally for a change in mood and for certain photographs where a strong contrast is desired.

I really like the riccia carpet in the front, but what a mess when it is trim time. I think I will try to hold a fishing net over the plants as I trim next time and hopefully "catch" the majority of the trim-off. Any other tips?

The only plant that is not developing well is the Cryptocoryne parva. Perhaps I should add some root tabs. Temperature might also be an issue as there is no heater in this.

Thomas


----------



## sa80mark (24 Sep 2013)

Have you tried georges method ? Heres a video link

 It works a treat on my riccia

Moss trimming, no mess - now with video | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## TOO (24 Sep 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Have you tried georges method ? Heres a video link
> 
> It works a treat on my riccia
> 
> Moss trimming, no mess - now with video | UK Aquatic Plant Society


 
Yeah I have been thinking about that method. Will test it if the less refined fish net method does not work out .

Thomas


----------



## brodnig (25 Sep 2013)

Superb! I love alpine terrestrial plants, amazing to see what can be achieved underwater!


----------



## TOO (25 Sep 2013)

brodnig said:


> Superb! I love alpine terrestrial plants, amazing to see what can be achieved underwater!


 
Thanks. I am glad you can see the alpine "connection" and that it makes sense for someone familiar with terrestrial alpine. My initial idea was actually to not have the sandy area as it perhaps does not correspond too well with the alpine "vibe", but I think it has the merit of creating a more open feel.

Thomas


----------



## brodnig (26 Sep 2013)

TOO said:


> Thanks. I am glad you can see the alpine "connection" and that it makes sense for someone familiar with terrestrial alpine. My initial idea was actually to not have the sandy area as it perhaps does not correspond too well with the alpine "vibe", but I think it has the merit of creating a more open feel.
> 
> Thomas


 
I think the sand works well pal. Alpine 'houses' quite often feature sand so no worries on the authenticity front! Also, the eye is very much drawn to the relationship between rocks and plants, much like an alpine garden...


----------



## TOO (26 Sep 2013)

brodnig said:


> I think the sand works well pal. Alpine 'houses' quite often feature sand so no worries on the authenticity front! Also, the eye is very much drawn to the relationship between rocks and plants, much like an alpine garden...


 
Thanks: just out of interest, how do you mean that alpine houses feature sand?

Thomas


----------



## George Farmer (26 Sep 2013)

Lovely job, Thomas! 

Watching this with interest - can't believe I've missed it up til now.


----------



## brodnig (27 Sep 2013)

TOO said:


> Thanks: just out of interest, how do you mean that alpine houses feature sand?
> 
> Thomas


 
Sorry mate, typing in a bit of a rush last night. Alpine plants are commonly kept in greenhouses for optimal growing conditions. Often the plants will be planted in terracotta pots that are then sunk into a bed of coarse sand, hence it's common to see alpine plants juxtaposed with sand. If you have a botanical garden nearby make a visit as they will likely have an alpine house to inspire you!

Hope that's a bit clearer


----------



## TOO (27 Sep 2013)

Great, thanks, makes perfect sense and actually called forth a few images from the mental storage room .

Thomas


----------



## TOO (7 Oct 2013)

A constant source of joy for me. Pearling Riccia. I am thinking of letting the Riccia field expand further over the sandy area (see pics above). What do you think? Yes, the stones are greening up a bit, I have raised my lights some and will probably add some more Otos. 

Thomas


----------



## tim (7 Oct 2013)

I like the green on the rocks, adds a feel of maturity to the hard scape and contrasts well with the riccia, scapes looking good.


----------



## TOO (7 Oct 2013)

tim said:


> I like the green on the rocks, adds a feel of maturity to the hard scape and contrasts well with the riccia, scapes looking good.


 
Thanks. I agree that to an extent some greening of the stones actually has a positive impact. But I would like it to be more "subtle".

Thomas


----------



## Dave Pierce (8 Oct 2013)

I think you should keep it cut back to retain the shape of your scape. I like the sand exposed


----------



## TOO (10 Oct 2013)

Dave Pierce said:


> I think you should keep it cut back to retain the shape of your scape. I like the sand exposed


 
Yeah, me too, but I also like the idea of a broad Riccia "meadow". Hmm...

Thomas


----------



## Dave Pierce (10 Oct 2013)

Are you going to grace us with any updated full tank shots!?


----------



## Vito (10 Oct 2013)

Really nice tank, I love the layout, congratulations.


----------



## TOO (10 Oct 2013)

Hi Dave: just pruned everything beyond recognition. So when I return from vacation in a week it will hopefully be ready for some updated shots. Not that there is much new to report really. I did discover a tiny bit of BGA, though. Gives me the shivers as I go away for a week. Don't understand how it got there with 2 x weekly 60% water changes, good flow, and virtually no bioload. But still very little and only to be seen by mad aquarists constantly pressing their noses against the glass. So controllabe I hope.

Thanks, Vito, means a lot given the quality of your own tank.

Thomas


----------



## Aquamaniac Fishtanks (10 Oct 2013)

This tank looks amazing.
Love those shallow tanks.
One day I'll have my own. I've always been a black background guy but lately been wanting to try this white one.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Stormy (11 Oct 2013)

The beauty of a shallow tank...without looking at the tank spec i would think it is a 4ft or 5ft tank.
A beautiful and serene tank Thomas, so soothing to look at!

you can consider adding some small pebbles on the edge of the sand, at the moment the "coast line" seems to have too much contrast (between the sand the riccia), some pebbles will soften this contrast and make it look more natural. just my humble opinion, it is beautiful as it is too!


----------



## Nice (11 Oct 2013)

Your system would be awesome if you had a white light unit like the NA wood cabinet you have.

I don't like shallow tanks, but i quite like your plant combination


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2013)

Very nicely executed and superbly clean as well. I also thought I was looking at a 120cm or 180cm tank at first. White background suits this scape a bit more as its a representation of landscape and open expanse.


----------



## TOO (11 Oct 2013)

Aquamaniac Fishtanks said:


> This tank looks amazing. Love those shallow tanks. One day I'll have my own. I've always been a black background guy but lately been wanting to try this white one.


 
Thanks a lot. I am white one day and black the other (when it comes to backgrounds; or maybe not if you ask my wife ).



Stormy said:


> The beauty of a shallow tank...without looking at the tank spec i would think it is a 4ft or 5ft tank.
> A beautiful and serene tank Thomas, so soothing to look at!
> 
> you can consider adding some small pebbles on the edge of the sand, at the moment the "coast line" seems to have too much contrast (between the sand the riccia), some pebbles will soften this contrast and make it look more natural. just my humble opinion, it is beautiful as it is too!


 
I am flattered, thanks, as this comes from a master of the trade. The pebbles idea is good. I am great fan of pebbles in scapes in general. Another option to soften the line would be to use Sarawak sand instead of Nile. The Sarawak is a bit warmer in tone. I have also considered diminishing the sand area by extending the Riccia carpet.



Nice said:


> Your system would be awesome if you had a white light unit like the NA wood cabinet you have.


 

Yeah, I have actually been close to getting this, but it is really way too much light over this shallow tank. And it is bigger as it accommodates four tubes. Like the light look of the ADA.



flygja said:


> Very nicely executed and superbly clean as well. I also thought I was looking at a 120cm or 180cm tank at first. White background suits this scape a bit more as its a representation of landscape and open expanse.


 
It is funny how people get the impression of the bigger size. I was very attentive to using only plants that would maintain a sense of scale, particularly important, I think, in a shallow tank.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (22 Oct 2013)

Revenge of the Scissorman!

Came home after one week of vacation to find BBA and BGA beginning to appear. No water changes, no ferts, and no liquid carbon for a week was enough for them to start knocking. In fairness, as mentioned earlier, BGA was already there in tiny quantity before I left. The pic below is how it looks after a very heavy prune. My beautiful Rotala indica forest reduced to shrubs. But it will grow back, it is very healthy. This is the second time I prune it back like this. As you can see there is a bit of bare area on the left. Crypt parva were there, but as the only plant they never seemed to thrive, so removed them and started planting some Eleocharis mini runners to fill out. It is my first time with Eleocharis, love them, especially the parvula, but they really need to be controlled. In some places I just let them blend in with the other plants, but some areas need to be kept free. I have added a power head to help with circulation, especially in the BGA affected areas. I hope you enjoy the update. Comments and questions welcome.

Thomas


----------



## Dave Pierce (23 Oct 2013)

Looking great, plants getting nice and dense. some nice pruning work


----------



## Orlando (23 Oct 2013)

Man this tank is terrific in so many ways. UKAPS never ceases to amaze me. Made my day.


----------



## TOO (23 Oct 2013)

Thanks for this, guys. And to those of you who "liked".

Today, I ordered a full white background to my background collection . Will post a pic when I try it on.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (25 Oct 2013)

Just ordered this beauty: Gratiola viscidula. I was attracted to its spiny and tiny leaves and compact growth habit.

There is not much info out there: do any of you have experience with it - or perhaps know a good source for information?

Oh, wait, didn't I just say in someone else's journal that I ruined my last scape by adding new plants all the time? . Well, I will stay disciplined this time and if I do not think it fits, I will place it in a wabi kusa. I am not sure if you have access to IKEA in the UK, but if you do I highly recommend this three-piece set, which looks like it was developed for wabi kusa :  CYLINDER Vase/skål 3 stk.   - IKEA. Price is equivalent of approx. 12£. Glass is clear and thin and they have a perfect size (you can see size under "produktinformation").

Thomas


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Oct 2013)

They are more expensive here CYLINDER Vase/bowl, set of 3, clear glass - clear glass - IKEA

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOO (25 Oct 2013)

Still a good price, though, compared to the Do!Aqua original ones.

Thomas


----------



## Mick.Dk (25 Oct 2013)

Your Gratiola viscidula should do nicely in good, standard conditions.
Mine is at Kh 6-ish and very good light. Relatively heavily fertilized. I too have fallen in love with the "spiny" appearance of those tiny leaves. Not the fastest of growers - but not that slow either.
Share knowledge as you get it, with this one, please......
Mick.


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> They are more expensive here CYLINDER Vase/bowl, set of 3, clear glass - clear glass - IKEA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


The joy of tax, we get screwed more than any other country


----------



## TOO (25 Oct 2013)

Mick.Dk said:


> Your Gratiola viscidula should do nicely in good, standard conditions.
> Mine is at Kh 6-ish and very good light. Relatively heavily fertilized. I too have fallen in love with the "spiny" appearance of those tiny leaves. Not the fastest of growers - but not that slow either.
> Share knowledge as you get it, with this one, please......
> Mick.


 
Will do, Mick. Thanks for sharing this. My kh is higher than yours, I fear. Hope that won't be a negative factor. Still looking for a spot where it will fit without destroying the scape .



Big clown said:


> The joy of tax, we get screwed more than any other country


 
Sorry to disappoint you: Danish VAT is 25%. Beat that (I don't mind, though, as I think we collectively benefit from high taxes).

Thomas


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Oct 2013)

The scapes looking sweet! 

I love how the people of Denmark don't mind paying taxes. Probably one of the happiest countries I have visited. Even with expensive beer, people are happy!


----------



## TOO (26 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> The scapes looking sweet!
> 
> I love how the people of Denmark don't mind paying taxes. Probably one of the happiest countries I have visited. Even with expensive beer, people are happy!


 
Well, I wouldn't say I don't mind paying taxes. But it comes down to whether you feel you actually get something in return. And I think we do, more or less. Glad you enjoyed your visits here .

Thomas


----------



## TOO (1 Nov 2013)

My Riccia is a CO2 canary. Over the last week I noticed that its pearling had decreased. No parameters changed. I took out the atomizer, put it in a bleach solution for 30 minutes. The bubbles coming out subsequently were significantly smaller than before the clean and at lights off the Riccia was pearling so much I could hardly see the plant. I just started using the atomizer (UP) some months back and was adviced by people I consider knowledgeable to clean only maybe once or twice a year. With this recent experience I think I will start doing it at least monthly in connection with lily pipe cleaning. Perhaps this is already routine for most you, but for me it was a bit of a wake up call.

Thomas


----------



## Timms2011 (1 Nov 2013)

Excellent Scape!


----------



## TOO (12 Nov 2013)




----------



## TOO (12 Nov 2013)

Sorry about premature posting of the pic .

Anyway, a small update.

First, I have been trying my hand on the great photography advice I have received and also downloaded Gimp to do a bit of work on the pics. I see some improvements, but would welcome any feedback.

Second, I have added a few new plants. Marsilea is supposed to fill out between the stones on the left side. Also got Elatine "Monte Carlo" to supplement the HC in the center. Further, as noted above, I have some Gladiota viscidula to the right, although I just pruned them out of visibility. This is a wonderful plant, tiny stem with very small pointed leaves. Looks really nice among the hairgrass.

Third, I have advanced the Riccia "front" a little bit and added a few more stones. I also replaced the Nile sand with Sarawak.

Fourth, got some new Cascade glassware, i.e. spraybar. Took the plunge to a new filter, Eheim 2075 (1250 l/h) when I saw that the Cascade range had a short inlet pipe for 16/22 mm tubing. This is the first shallow tank suitable glass inlet I have seen that is usable on 16/22mm. I am very pleased with this new arrangement as it seems to provide optimum flow.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (13 Nov 2013)

In addition: The tank seems to have recovered from the small algae outbreak (see above). The BGA disappeared with some large water changes and more flow. The BBA is not gone, but is stabilized/on the retreat with Flourish Excel spot treatment.

Also added a tiny tuft of UG. Actually bought this plant for wabi kusa, but thought I'd see how it works out in the tank. It is not dead yet, but looks like its still making up its mind about conditions.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (15 Nov 2013)

White background, from below.

 

In situ.

 

Thomas


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Nov 2013)

Love this mate, really nice aquascape, that would do well in the iaplc. Not sure about the lonely espei though.


----------



## TOO (15 Nov 2013)

Thanks, Ian, much appreciated! I am aiming to prepare it for the IAPLC; probably needs another month or two. But the photography will likely stand in my way . Or I could convince my wife that I will surely win the 1 million yen and get a Canon 6D now .

Yes, the lonely espei, last of a band of suicide jumpers! Can't make up my mind about replacements. Since I try hard to maintain a sense of scale, it needs to be a small fish. Suggestions appreciated! 

Thomas


----------



## tim (15 Nov 2013)

Pygmy Corries, scapes looking lovely Thomas.


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Nov 2013)

Beautiful, its amazing the contrast a background colour can make 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Nov 2013)

TOO said:


> White background, from below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's his name...lonely ...hasn't he got any mates? Johnny Rasbora no-mates - Rasbora tax is a bitch...Awesome scape by the way....


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Nov 2013)

Beatiful scape. Especially love how great it's looking in situ.
May I suggest you improve left back corner: allow plants to grow some more, a bit taller than ammania bonsai.
About fish: look at Pedro's lateset work Green&grey - he had a big school of ember tetra there, lovely small crazy fish.


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## TOO (16 Nov 2013)

Thanks all.

Tim, pygmies are nice, but would like a bit more color.

Ali, yeah I love to be able to change the backgrounds, like them both because they do two very different things to the scape, but guess I lean towards the black for the powerful contrast.

Troi, Johnny Rasbora clearly suffers from survivor's guilt! Poor fella.

Alexander, your point is interesting, but my idea has always been to keep the corner plants lower than the surface, but maybe you are right that there is an unbalance. Really appreciate the feedback, thanks a lot, will look into it.

Thomas


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2013)

Rosy loach


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Absolutely Lovely looking, the white background works really well but like you said the black background did provide more contrast. Thou you fish quite lonely...


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Nov 2013)

Shared on the ukaps Facebook page also. Thanks Thomas!


----------



## TOO (16 Nov 2013)

Ian, thanks mate, I am honored!

Thank


----------



## TOO (18 Nov 2013)

I am considering Norman's Lampeye for this, has the size I am looking for - and is available.

Any experience with this for the planted tank with good flow? I don't see them very often in planted aquaria.

Thomas


----------



## dw1305 (19 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





TOO said:


> I am considering Norman's Lampeye for this


 I really like them, an under-rated fish, but I think they will try and escape "over the top".

cheers Darrel


----------



## TOO (19 Nov 2013)

dw1305 said:


> I think they will try and escape "over the top".


 
Thanks, Darrel, this is definitely not the kind of competence I am looking for in this "job". Would explain why they are not so common in open top. I am pretty sure, though, that The Green Machine used them in their tributary tank. Perhaps ember tetras are a better choice.

My first choice is Danio margaritatus, but they seem to be very rarely available these days...

Thomas


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Nov 2013)

Lamp-eyes are known to be very good jumpers. I won't put it to open tank, unless you have water 2-3 cm or more below the top of tank.


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (19 Nov 2013)

The Gertrude's Rainbowfish I have are lovely little fish, none have jumped in my tank, although it does have a lid after lights out. I had them posted to me from Kesgrave's ebay shop. You need a minimum of six really.


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Nov 2013)

I use to have lamp eyes and I love them, but they are at best with a dark back and/or some high plants to show of those pretty blue eyes


----------



## TOO (19 Nov 2013)

Thanks a lot, guys. This is all very helpful.

Lampeyes are out. After having 9 espei jump out I will look for an open top safe species.

Thomas


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Nov 2013)

Green neons would look ace in there, and they don't jump.


----------



## TOO (20 Nov 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Green neons would look ace in there, and they don't jump.


 
That is a great suggestion, Ian. Thanks. They have the right size, look good, and if on top of that they don't jump, they are perfect. I think these are P. simulans, right? In Denmark, if I am correct, they are popularly called blue neon.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (3 Dec 2013)

Will be getting some Ranunculus inundatus for this tomorrow. Where is there room for it, you are asking? Well, I will need to make some .

Do any of you have experience growing this? It seems the challenge, at least for this scape, will be to keep it low and creeping.

Green neons are out (see above) as they are nowhere to be found around here. So Johnny is still alone.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (3 Dec 2013)

Some updates. One full shot before pruning (or rather before pruning the Ammania/Rotala; everything else was pruned some days ago). The others: close up of my beloved Ammania "bonsai"/Rotala indica and Gladiota viscidula beginning to grow after a major initial prune. Lovely plant. I think I am about a month from having the scape as I would like it and ready for final photographs.


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Dec 2013)

It's looking very healthy...lotsa bubbly everywhere...lotsa light but still no algae...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Dec 2013)

TOO said:


> Some updates. One full shot before pruning (or rather before pruning the Ammania/Rotala; everything else was pruned some days ago). The others: close up of my beloved Ammania "bonsai"/Rotala indica and Gladiota viscidula beginning to grow after a major initial prune. Lovely plant. I think I am about a month from having the scape as I would like it and ready for final photographs.



Looks excellent mate, you must be really happy with how it's turned out. 
I like the pronounced look of the ammania above the rest of the other plants, looks like a 'wood' or 'forest' from afar.


----------



## nybraby (4 Dec 2013)

This is excellent, I've just spent 10minutes looking at one photo, really great looking tank.


----------



## darren636 (4 Dec 2013)

I'm envious... Makes me want to get a tmc signiture and dust off my co2 kit


----------



## Dave Pierce (4 Dec 2013)

Looks absolutely stunning! I am so jealous...so great inspiration for future scape


----------



## darren636 (4 Dec 2013)

Right. That's it. I'm going to aquajardin tomorrow. Damn you all!


----------



## Dave Pierce (4 Dec 2013)




----------



## TOO (4 Dec 2013)

Martin in China said:


> It's looking very healthy...lotsa bubbly everywhere...lotsa light but still no algae...


 
Thanks, Martin. Well, not quite algae free. I have had a good amount of BBA and green algae, but only on the rocks. The green algae has receded since I raised my lights, and the BBA also seems to be on the retreat after weeks of liquid carbon attacks.



Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Looks excellent mate, you must be really happy with how it's turned out. I like the pronounced look of the ammania above the rest of the other plants, looks like a 'wood' or 'forest' from afar.


 
Thanks, Nathaniel. I am glad that you get the impression of a wood in the distance. My only concern is that when I let it grow as tall as in the last picture the left side perhaps becomes a little unbalanced because of the rather low Eleocharis (Alexander also mentions this somewhere above). The alternative is keeping the Ammania/Rotala lower and angled so that it slopes down into the "valley". Hmmm, not sure...

Overall, it is not quite there yet. The Monte Carlo still needs to cover in the center and the Marsilea in the left side (this space has really been my problem space). This is not so visible in the pictures, but when you stand close it is. I am thinking one more month is needed, although the Marsilea may not solve the problem; it is growing a bit taller than I had hoped.



nybraby said:


> This is excellent, I've just spent 10minutes looking at one photo, really great looking tank.


 
Wow, that makes me proud. Thanks a lot.



Dave Pierce said:


> Looks absolutely stunning! I am so jealous...so great inspiration for future scape


 
Thanks, Dave, good to see you back. I look forward to seeing your next scape.



darren636 said:


> Right. That's it. I'm going to aquajardin tomorrow. Damn you all!


 
Ha, ha, I am pleased to be able to drive the capitalist wheels of society.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (15 Jan 2014)

Small update as the end of Alpine Gardens approaches. I will be taking this down over the next weeks. New exciting project in the making...more to come.

Since last time I have removed my Riccia carpet. Mainly because the lower portions of it started looking a bit tired. But also because this plant was getting on my nerves, with cuttings attaching everywhere. To replace I have simply extended my MC and HC carpet.

The left side part between the rocks have long been a problem. I had Marsilea, but wanted something brighter, so exported some H. tripartita from the other side of the tank. Still needs to grow in a bit, but better this way I think.

R. inundatus introduced. Lovely plant, wonderful leaves and stays quite small.

Have added a group of Galaxy rasboras (Danio margaritatus).


----------



## Phlash (15 Jan 2014)

Epic......love love love.


----------



## tim (16 Jan 2014)

Superb scape Thomas, look forward to watching your next project.


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Jan 2014)

sad to see it go....


----------



## Jason King (16 Jan 2014)

great scape  if your new project is as good as this one it will all be worth it.


----------



## TOO (16 Jan 2014)

Thanks all (including the likers), really appreciate all this positive feedback.



Martin in China said:


> sad to see it go....


 
It will always be in our hearts......no, joking aside it will be a tough breakup for me. This is my first successful and long-term scape. And looking at it now I dread the day I will pull it apart. Will have to tell her: "babe, it's not about you, it's about me...".

Thomas


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Jan 2014)

Very nice final picture Thomas, I like it very much.

Still the left side of ammania (or maybe left back corner of the tank) get some attention. Maybe that's because the edge between ammania and hair grass is so sharp, I dunno.
Anyway, let's see your next great project!


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jan 2014)

I love this scape...really well done mate!


----------



## plantbrain (17 Jan 2014)

Nice shape tank and nice scape. Riccia is not common much in many scapes, weedy and troublesome for many, but it grows well.
Good use of it here.

A pipette and some peroxide might be more useful than Glut for spot cleaning the rock. A toothbrush is also under rated.


----------



## parotet (17 Jan 2014)

Very nice scape... looks different, well balanced, peaceful.


----------



## TOO (17 Jan 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very nice final picture Thomas, I like it very much. Still the left side of ammania (or maybe left back corner of the tank) get some attention. Maybe that's because the edge between ammania and hair grass is so sharp, I dunno.


 
Thanks, Alex. I tend to agree with you. Perhaps I have let the Ammania get a little too big, but it is true there is somehow an unbalance there.



Ian Holdich said:


> I love this scape...really well done mate!


 
Thanks, Ian. And also for putting it on Facebook. That quite improved my status with my 12-year old daughter .



plantbrain said:


> Nice shape tank and nice scape. Riccia is not common much in many scapes, weedy and troublesome for many, but it grows well. Good use of it here. A pipette and some peroxide might be more useful than Glut for spot cleaning the rock. A toothbrush is also under rated.


 
Thanks for your comments, Tom. I actually took the Riccia out. It looked amazing in the first three months (nothing can beat a pearling Riccia carpet), but lately started to look somewhat dead underneath. I couldn't deal with the idea of untying and retying all of my 15+ Riccia stones. So out it went. Is this your experience too, that it looks tired after a while? Light and CO2 is quite good and I have pruned regularly to avoid this.

I haven't thought about peroxide for the stones, thanks for suggesting this. Which resolution would you use?



parotet said:


> Very nice scape... looks different, well balanced, peaceful.


 
I like those words, thanks .

Thomas


----------



## plantbrain (19 Jan 2014)

Try Mini pellia, Ricciacardia instead of Riccia. Different darker shade that what you have now. Another interesting plant perhaps: Hottonia or Limnophila wavy.
Fine textured, delicate and bright white green.


----------



## plantbrain (19 Jan 2014)

H2O2, standard drug store 3%. Use not more than 1-2 mls per gallon(3.785 liters).
You can use it once every 2-3 hours without any issues. You can see it bubbling(working) right away.
Do not overdose: dead fish etc. Otherwise, it's pretty safe.  
You can also use a 1-2 punch and add H2O2 then a few minutes later, the Excel.
Then pester with the tooth brush.

You do this before the water change, with filters off etc, no current.
Wait 5 min, then drain and refill the tank. Done 1-2x a week, that should clean things up pretty good.


----------



## TOO (19 Jan 2014)

plantbrain said:


> Try Mini pellia, Ricciacardia instead of Riccia. Different darker shade that what you have now. Another interesting plant perhaps: Hottonia or Limnophila wavy. Fine textured, delicate and bright white green.


 
Tom,

Thanks for these suggestions. The idea of Riccardia as a kind of carpet is something I will follow up. Fits well with the new scape that is taking shape (in my head).

Thanks for the info on peroxide. To be tested shortly.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (28 Jan 2014)

So it has been done. The scape is down. This is the final pic taken minutes before the mayhem. Uprooting the Ammania "forest" was not easy. I swear those stems were screaming! I would like to thank all of those who commented and liked along the way. Getting feedback from fellow scapers is such a huge inspiration to improve and stay sharp. Thanks and see in see you in the Green Ravine...(sorry about the bubbles...)

Thomas


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jan 2014)

Look forward to your next one Thomas and i hope you got a nice iaplc shot 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## TOO (28 Jan 2014)

Thanks, Ali. Yeah, a bit like this but fewer bubbles.... 

Thomas


----------



## TOO (29 Jan 2014)

Just took a look at this photo again. I think I am one of the first to have created a rain effect! I am moving into terrestrial dioramas.

Thomas


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Jan 2014)

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilles (30 Jan 2014)

Hi Too, few questions:
1) If i calculate this tank dimensions correctly (are they in inches?) then it would yield to: 188cm wide x 112cm deep x 62cm high but that doesn't seem to reflect on the picuture. Am i correct on the sizing?
2) Can you comment on what fertilizer regime you used? E.g. how much ml of each fertilizers a week?


----------



## TOO (30 Jan 2014)

Gilles: No, measures are in centimeters. So a shallow tank. Fertilizers are Aqua Rebell: (1) NPK (3-4 pumps a day), (2) Special N (1-2 pumps a day, (3) Mikro (2 pumps a day). 2 water changes per week, between 40 and 60%.

thomas


----------

